# fall bassin over weeds.



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

A guy in my club has been killing bass for the last couple of weeks. As usual he won't tell be exactly what he is using but he says he's using spinnerbaits and cranks over weeds shallow. I have the spinner thing figured out, but what crank could you use. He says he holds the rod tip high to keep out of the weeds. Any ideas?


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

He couldn't be more right. The spinnerbait produces for me. I love to burn the spinnerbait right across the surface and it triggers quite a few strikes. Some cranks you might want to look into are wake baits that don't go but an inch or two below the water. I know manns and I also believe bandit both make great wake baits.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Weedbeds are awesome this time of year. Yesterday evening one of my sons & I hit a small Central Ohio lake with the canoe. (No ramp or access for my V-bottom or Triton.) We couldn't find many active fish on the wood/laydowns. Nor did we find any with a spinnerbait. But after catching two small largemouth in-a-row with a mid-running crankbait on a weedbed, we started drifting the weedbeds in about 5-feet of water or less and started hammerin' them with solf plastics worked real slow.
I was using the Venom Salty Sling and my son was using Senko's.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

It looks like to the weeds we go. Thanks.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Manns 1- is good. I like Rapala DT lures because they have a bigger profile while running shallow. Any SSR is good. You can use 3-4 ft cranks but keep the tip high like your friend. I like to do that too. Good luck!


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I have beat the heck out of shallow weeds for the last month with virtually no success. After the cold front hit my lake absolutley shut off. I am hoping it was just shock, havent been out in a week or so. I will try again this week sometime, but man am I having trouble shallow......and deep actually, but that is nothing new.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

If you're fishing shallow weeds, use a texas rigged tube- no weight. Ran into a nice mess of smallies last week at Lake Milton. Just twitch it along the edge of the weed beds and you should get nice Largemouth and the occasional smallmouth.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

We caught a nice mess of walleyes in the same weed beds using 3" Berkley Gulp white grubs just hours after catching the many bass. One of the walleyes was about a 10 pounder


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Here's the mess of walleyes we caught that same day


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

a friend of mine and i did pretty good at hargus on sunday by fishing lipless cranks and spinnerbait over the weeds


----------

